# Testing a magic trick.



## Faz (Apr 9, 2010)

*Number picking exercise*

Ok this is just a quick game/magic trick which I will be testing on you guys.

Put your answer in


Spoiler



[/spoiler tags so no-one else is affected by it.


I want you to think of a 2 digit number between 1 and 50, where both digits are odd and both digits are different. Take the first one that pops into your head, and don't change it.



Spoiler



Cheater, don't look at it yet. Take a guess.


Spoiler



37






I'm just testing this to see how many people it actually works on.

All credit goes to Rubixcubematt for this trick.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler



Naw, 35.



Edit @ ZBftw



Spoiler



Yellow wrench?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a better trick. It's a bit long so I put the trick in spoiler tags.



Spoiler



>At the end of this, you are asked a question. Answer it immediately. Don't
>stop and think about it. Just say the first thing that pops into your mind.
>
>Fun Test...This is kind of spooky!
>
>If you do not believe this, pass it around and you'll see.
>
>Be sure to put in the subject line if you are among the 98% or the 2% and
>send to everyone, including the person that sent it to you. Amazing
>test....just follow the instructions as quickly as possible.
>
>Do not go to the next calculation before you have finished the previous
>one. You do not need to write or remember the answers, just do it using
>your mind. You'll be surprised.
>
>
>
>Start:
>
>How much is . . :
>
>15 + 6
>
>
>3 + 56
>
>
>
>89 + 2
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


>75 + 26
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> I know! Calculations are hard work, but it's nearly over..
>Come on, one more...
>
>
>
>
>
> 1233 + 5
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


>
>
>NOW! THINK ABOUT A TOOL AND A COLOR!
>
>
>
>
>
> Scroll further to the bottom...
>
>
>
>
>
> Abit more...
>
>
>
>
>
>
>



And write your answer in spoiler tags, then compare to mine.



Spoiler



No cheating.


Spoiler



Red Hammer






And your trick didn't work for me.


----------



## Provectus (Apr 9, 2010)

For faz's:


Spoiler



13



For ZB's:


Spoiler



Red Screwdriver


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2010)

Faz: 


Spoiler



13


----------



## LarsN (Apr 9, 2010)

For Faz:


Spoiler



35



I'm not doing ZB's because I've done it a gazilion times.


----------



## Toad (Apr 9, 2010)

Faz: 


Spoiler



35


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Faz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Lol fail. Pick again. Should be between 1 and 50


----------



## Toad (Apr 9, 2010)

Edward said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Faz:
> ...



It definitely said 1-100 ... I'm worried for my sanity...


----------



## Faz (Apr 9, 2010)

SimonWestlund got my number 

So did the other person I tried it on.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 9, 2010)

Your welcome for this trick faz. BTW, for all those wondering, I did this on him firstly , thats how he found out about the trick.


----------



## Faz (Apr 9, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Your welcome for this trick faz. BTW, for all those wondering, I did this on him firstly , thats how he found out about the trick.



Of course matt 

Added something down the bottom.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler



39

At first I thought 69, but then I was like, oh yeah, between 1 and 50.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler



31. At first I was going to say 42, but they had to be odd


----------



## Faz (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok this failed epically.

I must stress, all credit goes to rubixcubematt 

/thread closed (Not actually )


----------



## Carrot (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler



odder-7



EDIT: better innocence? xD


----------



## Innocence (Apr 9, 2010)

What's supposed to happen, Faz? And Odder - you did it wrong.


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler



35 Brown Saw


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 9, 2010)

Provectus said:


> For faz's:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Exactly the same as you for both of them.


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2010)

What was the trick meant to be? I picked 37.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 9, 2010)

It is a street magic trick by David Blaine. It is meant to be a mind reading magic trick, where David 'reads' their mind and guesses the number they selected. I won't reveal the number yet though.


----------



## bobso2 (Apr 9, 2010)

I was thinking of a 3 And a 5


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 9, 2010)

For fazrulz:



Spoiler



37



For ZB FTW!!!:



Spoiler



red hammer



Note: I played both tricks before, and Federico Soldati got me for the first one. Feliks, I think this trick should be done in person, not like this.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler



I chose 37 as well


----------



## Owen (Apr 9, 2010)

I came up with a similar trick. Just guess and your come up with it with someone.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2010)

@Faz



Spoiler



37



@ZBFTW



Spoiler



green saw


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 9, 2010)

Faz:



Spoiler



37


----------



## plechoss (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler



13


----------



## TheBB (Apr 9, 2010)

I picked


Spoiler



39


----------



## Stefan (Apr 9, 2010)

It's page 3. I think you can stop spoilering.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 9, 2010)

For Faz:
37


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2010)

Whatever "trick" this is meant to be, we do realise that there are literally only 8 numbers to choose from (13, 15, 17, 19, 31, 35, 37, 39)?

Even if there was a slight bias towards a particular number this wouldn't tell you anything exciting. Only probably that most people don't lean towards numbers in the teens (not thought of as obviously odd/even, whereas the 30's stand out), and that people tend to pick numbers in the middle (35/37) of which the most have been picked.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler



42


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler



37


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 9, 2010)

37

(ashmnafa) he said odd, not even (unless you mean 42 like from hitch hicker's guide)


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 9, 2010)

I took instinctively 17


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler



13


----------



## Googlrr (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler



I got 37


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler



35


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 9, 2010)

Some observations & inferences.



Spoiler



Most of these are prime numbers. Also, he limits the numbers available by a lot. It may seem like a lot but there's actually only 10 possibilities, (11, 13, 15, 17, 19, 31, 33, 35, 37, 39). So he could just pick numbers from it that are common lucky numbers, prime, stuff like that.


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 9, 2010)

39... But after reading through the posts the Faz's magical number is most likely 37.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 9, 2010)

Faz


Spoiler



37


ZB


Spoiler



hammer, blue


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 9, 2010)

awww, now i get it


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 9, 2010)

Reason for ZB's:



Spoiler



The reason for picking red is, because when the mind is under stress, it reverts to primary colours. Most people will either say blue, or red. Not yellow because we were probably taught the words red & blue first when we were young children, as they have 1 syllable. You think of red because the math problems associate with 3, & there are three letters in red.

You pick the hammer for the same reason as red, or blue. We were taught it first. 

Now here's a test, lets see if anyone can figure out the reason for it.

What is:

1+5?













2+4?











3+3?













4+2?















5+1?












QUICK, THINK OF A VEGGIE!


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 9, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> 37
> 
> (ashmnafa) he said odd, not even (unless you mean 42 like from hitch hicker's guide)



Wow fail. Oh well, I'm leaving it at 42, just because.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler



THIRTEEN!!!!



this one is probably the most popular.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 9, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Reason for ZB's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Carrot, because it has six letters.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2010)

Faz:


Spoiler



37


ZB:


Spoiler



I'd already done it before, but back when I first did it, it was red screwdriver.


Cyrus:


Spoiler



I said potato. I know it's not exactly a good "vegetable" choice, but it's the first thing that came into my mind. I had to google for it - why is "carrot" the favorite choice? Makes no sense to me. I guess I wonder a little if maybe this was just made up by someone, and there's no real study to back it up.
Edit: Oh, I guess it's true potato also has 6 letters; maybe that's why. I still wonder why people wouldn't be as likely to say potato as carrot. 98% carrot (what some of the websites claim) seems almost completely unbelievable to me.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

ummm, cyrus, i chose


Spoiler



cucumber?


----------



## Jebediah54 (Apr 10, 2010)

13

Blue Screwdriver

Cabbage

weird...


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 10, 2010)

faz 


Spoiler



39


zb


Spoiler



yellow wrench


----------



## wing92 (Apr 10, 2010)

i thought of 13, done zb's before, and broccoli. at page 6 i don't think the spoiler tags matter all that much any more. stefan pochmann said something similar back at page 3 but now it's doubly useless


----------



## Faz (Apr 10, 2010)

Hehe, it was meant to be 37. After getting up this morning I see that alot of you have actually picked that


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 10, 2010)

Spoiler



55


----------



## Faz (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, Iasimp, at least 5 is an odd number.


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 10, 2010)

37


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 10, 2010)

Reason for mine:



Spoiler



Both carrot, & potato have six letters, like Mike said. But I think it has something to do with carrots standing out more. Also Mike, I think the 98% thing is made up, I think with this kind of stuff it's more of 50, for the reason that people think of random vegetables, or popular ones.



Faz, what's the reason for this, I really can't figure it out.


----------



## Faz (Apr 10, 2010)

I have no idea


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 10, 2010)

Spoiler



37


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Some observations & inferences.
> 
> Most of these are prime numbers. Also, he limits the numbers available by a lot. It may seem like a lot but there's actually only 10 possibilities, (11, 13, 15, 17, 19, 31, 33, 35, 37, 39). So he could just pick numbers from it that are common lucky numbers, prime, stuff like that.



Did you simply choose not to read my post, or did you get too excited in your "original" observation which is incorrect?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 10, 2010)

I dont think that it has to do with the number of letters in the words. I just made the carrot one to a friend and he said carrot (which in spanish does not have 6 letters...) The one of the red hammer also works in any language.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 10, 2010)

Faz: 19.
ZB: Orange screwdriver.
Cyrus: Squash.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 10, 2010)

Faz:


Spoiler



22


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 10, 2010)

You call this a magic trick?


----------



## Faz (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmm, what should it be called?

Probably not magic


----------



## Carrot (Apr 10, 2010)

CyrusC:


Spoiler



lol... I thought of a fruit instead of a veggie xD tomatoe


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 10, 2010)

I think most people actually think, red hammer, 37, and carrot (well, I didn't think carrot or 37 ) but they then think of something else. Or, they realise this is meant to be a trick, so they purposely choose something else. I mean, who would think of yellow wrench rather than red hammer.


----------



## Novriil (Apr 10, 2010)

faz: 33
ZB: I have already done this three times so I knew what's coming.


----------

